# Today's impulse buy & one of my betta boys



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Today was actually suppose to be a non-fishy day. Had to pick up a rear sprocket for my FJ1200 just this side of Chilliwack. But between here and there is WAY too much temptation for one ol' gal to handle 

Thanks to Chris, I now have 143 moss balls (maybe slightly exaggerating!). I don't think any are 140 years old, but you never know  Thanks, Chris. I was absolutely THRILLED to see how your pup is coming around and getting over his shyness. You are doing a GREAT job with him and trust me, buddy - it shows. That kind of progress is not easy.

No chance of me not going to Roger's on my way home so here is today's impulse buy! Thought I would post a picture quick before the angels eat them  Don't worry; I'm only kidding. These were the best shots I could get of the 10 I bought. They're FAST! They had colored up very nicely in the store and already a couple of them are showing their dark indigo color.




























I ran into John while I was there. Really, really good to see you again my friend. It's been WAY too long.

And I'm just throwing this in for you all. This is one of my betta boys, but he HATES having his picture taken which really sucks because he is a very beautiful boy. Yes - his lipstick is light blue!!














































He likes to sleep on the moss balls!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

your betta is really beautiful or i guess i should say handsome


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice little fish you've got there!! I got a couple dozen a few weeks ago and they have become my favorites.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

A very nice betta indeed. His blue is positively fluorescent!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

nice fish. nice blue color


----------

